# [SOLVED] chipset driver compaq presario



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi
I have a compaq presario v3000 (v3422tx to be exact). I have installed OEM Win XP Home on it, as it only came with Freedos OS. I have an Intel 945PM chipset which is apparently missing the drivers, including the modem and ethernet, so no internet. I have tried downloading the drivers from the Intel website and extracting them to my computer via usb but Add New Hardware wizard says that the file is not available in this location when I map to it. The HP/compaq website gives no support for xp chipset driver for my model and I have no idea where to go from here, so any help whatsoever would be hugely appreciated.
Thanks,
Cyn


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*



cyn said:


> Hi
> I have a compaq presario v3000 (v3422tx to be exact). I have installed OEM Win XP Home on it, as it only came with Freedos OS. I have an Intel 945PM chipset which is apparently missing the drivers, including the modem and ethernet, so no internet. I have tried downloading the drivers from the Intel website and extracting them to my computer via usb but Add New Hardware wizard says that the file is not available in this location when I map to it. The HP/compaq website gives no support for xp chipset driver for my model and I have no idea where to go from here, so any help whatsoever would be hugely appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Cyn


First a few things:

# 1 - Have Service Pack Two installed (SP2)!! Things tend to not work reliably if you don't, i.e some things are detected and some things are not. Giving you NO ability to install drivers for devices that you KNOW are in the computer.

# 2 - Install the Microsoft UAA driver FIRST! If you don't, already have this installed? If you prefer? I can supply a link to the same driver on HP's site. Should NOT make a difference, but like they say "you never know"!?!

# 3 - The Audio drivers should be next. There is a possibility that running the Chipset driver will install your Ethernet Card driver! Since it's integrated into the Main Chipset.

*Intel 945PM*

INF utility for the Chipset here:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/14528/a08/infinst_autol.exe - - File Size = 2,347 KB

* Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950*

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15278/a08/win2k_xp14323.exe - - File Size = 23,691 KB

* Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver*

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33340.exe - - File Size = 6,912 KB

This may get you up and running. When and if it does? Go to MS and get all the updates.

HTH

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi Cyn,
This laptop was originally designed for Vista, So what is called a downgrade is in order.
The first thing you have to do is install the Chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
This is an exe. file, so you should beable to download it on your USB Flash drive and connect it to your lappy. Open the USB Drive and click on the Chipset driver to install.
I will also need you to run PC Wizard below my signature to identify your hardware. You may have to save the report to your flash drive and use a PC that has internet access to attach it to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill

PS- Sorry Brow96 we seem to hit this one at the same time


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi, 
Thanks for your replies. I think I must be doing something wrong. I have downloaded and run all the exe files recommended by brow96 (in order, including updating to SP2) but Hardware wizard still doesn't seem to be recognizing anything. I have run PC Wizard for hardware, results below - please let me know if this isn't what you want.

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Tuesday 05 February 2008 at 15:11

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Wistron 30B3

> Chipset : Intel i945PM

> Processor : Intel Pentium T2080 @ 1733 MHz

> Physical Memory : 512 MB (1 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce Go 7200

> Hard Disk : ST9160821AS (160 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi Cyn,
Can you tell me what errors you have in the device manager (yellow or red exclamations)
Is this lappy online? If so can you post a screen shot of the device manager? Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

here it is


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

oops...that's a bit small. I can post as original bmp?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi Cyn
Here is the driver for your wireless:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
We need the full report of PC Wizard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi Cyn,
Try these drivers to get the sound working:
UAA Driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1817059&os=228&lang=en
Sound driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1817059&os=228&lang=en
Install the UAA driver first, Reboot and then install the sound Driver and reboot.
The modem driver here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1817059&os=228&lang=en
install and reboot.
Lan Driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1817059&os=228&lang=en
Install and reboot
Post another screen shot of the device manager when done


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

I am so excited! I installed all of the above drivers and thankfully, the last one for my LAN worked and I can now connect to the internet. Thank you so much!! I am slowly updating all my drivers direct from the internet now. Thanks so much for your help - I really appreciate it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

HI Cyn,
Glad you got it on the internet. Be sure to do a full Microsoft update.
Please let me know if you have any errors in the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi,
Ok, so I connected, updated etc. The only things left in the device manager are the three "Base System Device" plus a "HP Integarated Module". The hardware wizard says it cannot find anything on the internet. I'm not sure if PC Wizard can tell me/you what they are? How would I find out? 
Thanks, 
Cyn


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*



cyn said:


> Hi,
> Ok, so I connected, updated etc. The only things left in the device manager are the three "Base System Device" plus a "HP Integarated Module". The hardware wizard says it cannot find anything on the internet. I'm not sure if PC Wizard can tell me/you what they are? How would I find out?
> Thanks,
> Cyn


Try PC Wizard and we'll see what we can find. Post the results here. Either in a message or as an attachment.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Hi Cyn,
Try this driver the Integrated Module:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3252213&os=228&lang=en
This Driver for the Base system devices:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cyn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Thanks very much for all of your help. I have no more errors in my device manager and am so happy that I can use my computer finally. I will now also do a backup so I don't lose it all. Thanks again!
Cyn


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: chipset driver compaq presario*

Glad to hear your computer is up and running.
Good I dea to make a backup.
We are glad at TSF to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mattiasmattias (May 6, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Asus F3ja. I have the same chipset (i945PM) and I think that I have managed to install the driver correctly but I still can't use the internet. 

My specs are as follows:



> Manufacturer :	ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
> Product :	F3JA
> Version :	1.0
> Support MP :	Yes, 2 CPU(s)
> ...


And here is a image of my device manager: http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=devicemanagerei0.jpg

I tried to install the driver to the "unknown device" wich i guess is the driver for Intel 82801GBM SATA AHCI Controller from this site but it did't work. I really would appreciate some help!


----------

